# 8 week old chinchilla kit with malocclusion



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2010)

Last weekend my friend and I went to a rabbit show and rescued 3 8week old chinchilla rabbit kits from a breeder who stated that theymost likely would not have a pleasant future (won't go into the details here)

My friend took one female as a pet andI took the other 2 intending to surrender them to my shelter for adoption. 

My friend took her rabbit to the vet on Mon and learned that she (rabbit) had moderate molar malocclusion which could most likely be managed by molar trims 

I took my 2 to the vet on Tues fearing that this could be a genetic issue . The positive is that the female has basically normal teeth at this point but the negative is that the male has severe malocclusion. His tiny little lower incisors are already growing over his tiny upper incisors and his molars appear too short , at this point to grind food normally . The vet determined that his small size was probably due to his not getting adequate nutrition .

The vet recommend euthanizing the male. 

I told her that I would attempt to feed the male critical care until I could determine whether I could get him into a sanctuary or rescue that could take on the expense and/or care of a dentally challenged rabbit 

From having had BeauI know the worst of what a dental challenge can be. 

I know many people on here have rabbits that have dental issues and have vets that successfully treat them so I am unsure what kind of challenges this rabbit will bring. I have seen him nibble on hay and also he can eat the parlsey thatI gave him (first green that he ever had ) 

I had not planned on placing this in the rescue section because this is not the type of rabbit that most folks want to take on. 

I HAVE contacted several rescues but have not gotten a response yet . 
I would be willing to rehome this rabbit ( and possibly the female also if the person wanted to bond them) but only to someone on here who is very experienced with rabbits and knows what they may be getting into and can demonstrate to me that they can handle this type of problem 
Dental problems are usually expensive so having the $$$$ is a necessity. 

Dentally challenged rabbits require a lot of time and attention.


My rabbit Beau should have gone to the dentist more often than he did but because of the driving distance and also the $$$ I took him several times a year which was the best that I could do .;he did suffer from my inability to go more often and I have vowed never to take on a bun with these kinds of challenges again. 

The little male bun's name is Bernie and the female is Colette 

Bernie is hidden behind Colette in the 1st pic and Bernie is in the forground in the 2nd pic. In Some ofthe pics it is difficult to tell who is who , however, Bernie is much smaller and a litttle darker. 
I believe that these rabbits are standard chinchilla rabbits so probably will be between 7-10 lbs 

PM me if you have questions
Maureen


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2010)

Couldn't he get his teeth pulled and eat anyway? I think JadeIcing's Dallas (or one of the others) had to have his teeth pulled.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes
but I cannot take this on right now myself. When I had BeauI traveled quite a distance to an animal dentist every4-5 months paying no less than $600.00 per visit; I promised Jim that I would not take something on like this again and to be honest I cannot emotionally handle this again so close to losing Beau

I am hoping that another member would see how lovely he is; possibly have a vet nearby who knows rabbit dentistryand havethe energy and time to commit to him. 

I am very upset by this situation. 

he is a gorgeous little boy


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope a member here can take them. If I had unlimited money, I would take them but my two with bladder issues are already costing me $500 a month in vet visits. Poor little guy. I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Amy 
I can keep the girl but ifsomeone wanted to bondthe pairthat would be fine also. They are very sweet together (at least at this age)


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 3, 2010)

i have the time, energy, devotion and experience, but not the money. that sux really bad cause he is gorgeous. i don't think i would be able to get the money for a while which sux more. i hope you can find someone


----------



## Pipp (Jul 3, 2010)

Might this self-correct with close clipping at that age?


sas :clover:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know how to do it; 

his mouth and teethare tiny


----------



## Nela (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish I could help but I am too far away Maureen, I totally understand why you would not want to take this on yourself at this point. It can be so emotionally draining, especially when it's something you've experienced before. Big hugs to you for having helped him this far! Wishing him all the best...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 4, 2010)

Bernie and Colette are gorgeous, so incredibly sweet and the special needs' kids always tug *strongest *at your heart. 

Reminds me of being born and my nose was flattened to my face and the doctor couldn't believe it when my mom was trying to correct my funny nose while she was being wheeled out of the delivery room... Well, Bernie has a couple more frownie-faces from his prior genetic and birth background AND super-caring guardians and cheerleaders rallying for his benefit.

Like TinysMom, Pipp, Amy27, everyone who's lending support and cheering for lil' Bernie and Collette, I wonder if there's a way to help him ?? 

You are doing your best and it's easy to fall in love with the special needs' ones.

Please don't give up just yet, wanna kiss those noses. So many cheerful and optimistic 2-legged parents out there who keep the faith that Bernie'll be offered a home and have a chance to nibble and live happily!!

Thanks for posting angieluv. 

what Pipp is writing, his mouth and teeth are tiny. ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 4, 2010)

Bernie is always behind Colette ; I will have to try to get him alone


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 4, 2010)

Ohh There so cute. Wish I could take him for you..


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 4, 2010)

Bernie is eating as far as I can see.. mostly hay and greens so he is not being fed Critical care.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 6, 2010)

oh they are too cute. I hope you are able to find them homes


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 18, 2010)

Well no sanctuary or rescue has contacted me. I am going a day at a time 
I did clip Bernies upper incisors and I do not think this problem is going to correct on its own.This problem may just be caused from the shape of his jaw..not sure :confused2:
I want to make him comfortable while he is here and not allow the upper incisorsto grow into the lower gum . 

He is eating well and gaining weight and the best thing that could happen is that his molars are grinding well from all the hay that he is eating. 
I separated him from Colette but they are next to each other. I allow them time on my lap everyday ; they are 11 weeks and no sign from Bernie of anything hormonal but better safe than sorry. 

Today my friend that adopted their sister (Star) brought her over and they played together. Believe me this was cutenes overload as Bernie just wanted to groom both the girls and they really had a good time and were just too cute to watch. 
They are still available for adoption althoughon days like this I am really getting attached here. 
I have had to spend a lot of $$ on my cat William who is now on chemotherapy drugs for lymphoma. I have been at the vet (it seems ) constantly with one pet or another and just cannot start dental bills and trips to verona on Bernie ( yes it is a heartbreaker) 

Anyway we took pictures of Bernie , Star and Colette together today soI thought I would post a few. 






Bernie is the smallest with the huges ears . Collete is slightly darker than Star but about the same size.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 18, 2010)

oh my goodness - they are adorable.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 19, 2010)

Such cuties. I could take them in about 5-7 years, when I have a real job, a house of my own, and maybe even a DVM degree. Of course that isn't soon enough.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 19, 2010)

angieluv, I adore the photos of Star, Bernie and Colette. I think everyone agrees with TinysMom and tonyshuman, they are kids you could pick up and snorgle into your face, against your chest. Too adorable for words! Bernie with those huge long ears. Just makes one sigh.

Yah, if our sanctuary and rescue wasn't at capacity limit, and with more prospective adoptions occuring to devoted homes, I'd want to drive up to see the Bernie-babe.

tonyshuman, hope your degree, four-bedroom house, and permanent job comes quicker than half a decade.

Ear scritches galore to Bernie and Colette,


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2010)

ray:


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow I am sorry about the boy bunny.  Sometimes some standard chins will throw rabbits that don't develop out like they should. I used to get them once and awhile. They just stay really little. clipping the teeth is probably the best thing. he may or may not pick up on his weight. The breed can also throw malcluded toothed bunnies, and budders. Sometimes they grow out of them. Sometimes clipping them down close to the gum will help correct it. (In case breeders read this, bunnies that do that should be petted out, and never bred with).

I still think its pretty crappy that the lady tried to pass them off onto people in that condition at a show. Most of us wouldn't think of doing that. I am glad they found their way to you, and they found someone that will love and take care of them. And hopefully they will get out of rabbits completely. People like that shouldn't be raising them. Good luck, and I hope you find them some nice pet homes.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 20, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> angieluv, I adore the photos of Star, Bernie and Colette. I think everyone agrees with TinysMom and tonyshuman, they are kids you could pick up and snorgle into your face, against your chest. Too adorable for words! Bernie with those huge long ears. Just makes one sigh.
> 
> Yah, if our sanctuary and rescue wasn't at capacity limit, and with more prospective adoptions occuring to devoted homes, I'd want to drive up to see the Bernie-babe.
> 
> ...



I totally understand your situation at home TF and I know that you would help with this if you were at all able to but , yes, even bunny angels ( like you)have only a certain amount of space, time, emotional energy and money and there are a lot of buns out there who may be more adoptable than a bun like Bernie plus you have your own and the ones waiting 

I also understand whyother rescues cannot take him although I don't know why a place cannot give me a "No, I'm sorry " response rather than no response. at all , which is just rude, and doesn't refelect well on an organization. 
I see him gaining weight and lots of personality and I am hoping that the molars will not be the problem that they could be and we just have the incisors as the problem. 

Jackie (Star's owner) took a video of them on Sunday and is going to put it on FB. 
I was trying to figure out how to get a video on here but was not successful 

The video is triple cuteness overload


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 20, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Such cuties. I could take them in about 5-7 years, when I have a real job, a house of my own, and maybe even a DVM degree. Of course that isn't soon enough.


I didn't know you were considering vet school. Claire. 
That would be awesome, particuarly if you speicailized in rabbit Medicine


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 20, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> Wow I am sorry about the boy bunny.  Sometimes some standard chins will throw rabbits that don't develop out like they should. I used to get them once and awhile. They just stay really little. clipping the teeth is probably the best thing. he may or may not pick up on his weight. The breed can also throw malcluded toothed bunnies, and budders. Sometimes they grow out of them. Sometimes clipping them down close to the gum will help correct it. (In case breeders read this, bunnies that do that should be petted out, and never bred with).
> 
> I still think its pretty crappy that the lady tried to pass them off onto people in that condition at a show. Most of us wouldn't think of doing that. I am glad they found their way to you, and they found someone that will love and take care of them. And hopefully they will get out of rabbits completely. People like that shouldn't be raising them. Good luck, and I hope you find them some nice pet homes.



Bernie is small and seems to have a shorter body than the other 2 but he is still darling. 

The woman breeder was probably not very knowledgeable . You are right that she shouldn't be breeding although she had some gorgeous dutch rabbits .

I think that she told us that they would be snake food because she wanted us to take them ; it was irresponsible butI don't really think that she had devious intent. 

They were lucky that the 2 of us took them that is for sure.


I don't know what a budder is? :?


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*a*


> Bernie is small and seems to have a shorter body than the other 2 but he is still darling.
> 
> The woman breeder was probably not very knowledgeable . You are right that she shouldn't be breeding although she had some gorgeous dutch rabbits .
> 
> ...


I know I asked before, if you ever find out her name, ppm me. If she raises dutch, I can warn some of the dutch breeders around here not to buy from her. Then again they probably already know about her! LOL. Best thing to do about someone like that is to spread the word...

Budding is where both the top and bottom teeth meet. Normally the rabbit will grow out of it. Some will grow into malclusion.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 20, 2010)

this is so sad that she breeds these rabbits, uncaring of the effects, i hope someone steps forward and can help


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 13, 2010)

How's Bernie doing? Bernie _and_ his sis'?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 13, 2010)

I have not had Bernie back to the vet to have his teeth checked, however, I have been carefully clipping his upper inscisors about every two weeks. The inscisor problem doesn't appear to be correcting on its own. 
Bernie is eating everything very well, growing, and a very sweet and happy little boy. 
Colette is really getting big ; I am wondering if I should cut back on her food although she is not even 4 months old yet. 
They are both absolutely wonderful sweet gentlebunnies.

Thanks for asking about them 
I am hoping so much that the vet was not totally right about the molar problems. She did say that he wouldn't beable to eat and that was not correct; he eats just fine 
I really hope that he continues to do as well as he is doing now.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 13, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I don't know what a budder is? :?


"Bu*tt*ing teeth" - two surfaces placed or hitting squarely together forming a joint. (example: Butt joint - as in carpentry)


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Pam,


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2010)

glad to hear they are well.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 23, 2010)

I have known this for 1 week but I did not post it because it was too good to be true. 
I am not a religious person; I am scientifically mindedalthough I was raised in a very Roman Catholic environment...

I usually do not pray ; I am an agnostic 

however.... 
I did pray to whatever is out there to please help Bernie andI really deeply prayed for it because I felt so bad about it. 

and 
Bernie's incisors have corrected themselves after my trimming them 3 times in the last several months. :woohoo

I opened his mouth a week ago to check his teeth and the front incisors are now over the bottom like a normal rabbit; he had a rapid growth spurt recently and I think it occured during that time. 

I can honestly say it made me the happiestI can remember being in a very long time 
I don't know about his molars but I will deal with that whenI come to it; he is still eating well and is a very playful, energetic and happy boy and has actually become way more outgoing than his sister Colette.


----------



## myheart (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so happy for you and Bernie!!! :biggrin2:

I thought he and his sister were stunning the moment I saw them. He sounds like a little Romeo with his grooming the girls.Too bad you are so far away, otherwise we could have arranged dates by now, knowing what a sweet personality he has. But then again, how could anyone break up such a beautiful pair-bond? 

Best of luck with their adoption. 

myheart


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 23, 2010)

HiJanet 
I am so very sorry re. your 2 girls losing Patrick. and being lost without him 


Bernie and Colette are less than 4 months old and are living separated but next to each other. They are not neutered and spayed yet but they still seem bonded even if they are not living together ( as much as one can judge 4 month old behavior) . At this pointI do not know what Bernie or Colette's behavior will be in the future because they are really too young to know. I do know that chinchilla rabbits are known to be mellow and gentle 
I planned on keeping them and bonding them ( if Bernie's molars do not get too bad ) because no onewanted to take them , however, I am a person who would get a rabbit neutered/spayed myself and then adopt them to an excellent home. 

I have a feeling that by the time that Bernie and Collete are neutered and spayed ( I was thinking at about age 6 months for both of them because Bernie is developing slower than Colette ) that you will have already have found another companion for the girls.... 
but If Bernie and Colette continue to exhibit such genteness toward each other and other rabbits would you consider a pair.?
I would have to think long and hard beforeI would separate them now , however, you may be better equipped to take care of problems with Bernie if they would arise in the future so I am keepingan open mind on this. 


I did not even think about the distance at this point 
I am still posting in the rescue section but have really given up on rescue at this point 

Maureen


----------



## myheart (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry Maureen, I don't think I could take another pair. At the end of everything, either I will end up with two pair-bonds, or one pair and another trio. I think that is about all my house will holdalong witha foster-bun, four piggies, and the cats. I wish I could take on more, but there might not be any room left over for me...


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 23, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> Sorry Maureen, I don't think I could take another pair. At the end of everything, either I will end up with two pair-bonds, or one pair and another trio. I think that is about all my house will holdalong witha foster-bun, four piggies, and the cats. I wish I could take on more, but there might not be any room left over for me...


LOL Janet I totally understand ; there is no room for me here now ; I also have 2 new little guinea piggies since June


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2010)

:hugsquish:For all you do, angieluv!

:hearts

Especially when others would have given up, and put down.


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish i could take them, they are so adorable! but like others im too far away  and my zoo crew is already at my maximum capacity, being i still live with my family for now. oh if only!


----------

